# Family member counseling



## thefosterfarm (Apr 8, 2008)

Our physician had an encounter with an anxious mother who was concerned that her grown son was severely depressed.  It ended up that the physician talked with the son on the phone for an extended period of time, as well as with the mother.

Should this encounter generate two charges? An E/M for the mother and a non face to face service for the son?  Has anyone had luck getting paid for the 99441-99443 codes? 

Thanks!


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 8, 2008)

magpiesj said:


> Our physician had an encounter with an anxious mother who was concerned that her grown son was severely depressed.  It ended up that the physician talked with the son on the phone for an extended period of time, as well as with the mother.
> 
> Should this encounter generate two charges? An E/M for the mother and a non face to face service for the son?  Has anyone had luck getting paid for the 99441-99443 codes?
> 
> Thanks!




We have not had any luck w/these codes getting paid....We do it as a courtesy.  


YTH, CPC


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 9, 2008)

magpiesj said:


> Our physician had an encounter with an anxious mother who was concerned that her grown son was severely depressed.  It ended up that the physician talked with the son on the phone for an extended period of time, as well as with the mother.
> 
> Should this encounter generate two charges? An E/M for the mother and a non face to face service for the son?  Has anyone had luck getting paid for the 99441-99443 codes?
> 
> Thanks!



Magpies,

check out the thread under E/M topic titled "billing family for in office consult" you may get some info there.


----------

